
What happened at Canonical - bigpotatoe
http://www.techradar.com/news/what-happened-at-canonical
======
alrs
Pushing yearly bonuses back to May so that they can do layoffs in April is a
hugely dick move.

If it isn't salary, don't budget for it.

------
vfclists
Nothing happened at Canonical, just what the top executives normally do.
Realizing that it may be more profitable to destroy their companies and
sellout to the main competition rather than compete with them.

With Canonical and Redhat virtually in bed with Microsoft does any one
seriously think that Canonical was going to proceed on a path that would mean
getting into headon competition with a major company they had decided to
collaborate with?

When Ubuntu collaborates with Microsoft on Bash/WSL what do you think is going
to happen? When hardware vendors don't want to open up their drivers for Linux
to compete effectively with Windows and Mac how much progress can Ubuntu make
with their phones?

The Linux desktop is supposed to be a power users desktop but their poor
vision of its developers failed it. It is supposed to be the equivalent of an
advanced Smalltalk or Lisp workstation where its administration is concerned,
to managed by message passing in Smalltalk or Lisp scripts or similar. The
fact that it is still managed by tedious error prone scripts only shows how
poor the whole design has been. Coming to think of Linux is just the kernel,
and none of the desktop developers had the smarts to develop a sound
administration language and build the desktop proper on top of it. All that
has happened is that it has given Microsoft and the other big guys the
breathing space to retrench and now it has carved up the market by basically
co-opting Redhat and Ubuntu into its camp.

------
anarchy4ever
One should post about what happened in Mozilla for the past chaotic 4 years as
well, especially for those offices not in the USA. The story is sorrowfully
similar.

------
crb002
I'm surprised Microsoft hasn't released a semi-offical Linux distribution for
power users showcasing .Net Core and Azure assisted apps. At least a Linux
container on par with AWS Lambda.

------
joeevans1000
Who knows what's really going on behind the scenes and whether this piece
might be unduly negative or not. It's possible that things are shaky to a
level that the changes and the way they were conducted might be in fact much
better than they could have been. I feel this piece works to characterize
Shuttleworth in a negative light (by including his "um" and so on in quoting
him, for example).

Shuttleworth produced the first easy to install Linux distro and brought many
to Linux as a result. Doesn't he get credit for that?

